# 120-277v led mogul base?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's what it looks like from what is shown. I'm sure you can ask the question though, when you call to order


----------



## Richgriffith (Sep 27, 2009)

nFL zap said:


> I have found an led lamp I would like to replace 175wMH on 277v street lighting. http://www.ledtronics.com/products/ProductsDetails.aspx?WP=C708K940 product show 120-277v, does that mean it can run on all all current between those two? Also, can I just direct wire to the 277v socket?


yes it multi tap.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would not call this a multi-tap. This looks like you would have to disconnect the ballast and hot wire directly to the socket. The bulb can withstand any voltage between the voltages given.

This looks great but it takes us into another area of using the product as it was listed. Can we legally install this bulb in a fixture designed for other purposes. 

Personally I see no problem but an AHJ could call you on it. Not sure why they would but you never know.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

How much do these lamps cost?

~Matt


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> How much do these lamps cost?
> 
> ~Matt


 
I have see simauir what the OP did have in the link and it cost 200€ but the price will go down a bit so how much it will down that part I don't even know.

Merci,Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

$280!

MERDE!

~Matt


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> $280!
> 
> MERDE!
> 
> ~Matt


 
Ouais { Yeah }.,

I know it is not cheap that why I kinda refuse to buy it now I know the cost is pretty high but if dropped down to 100€ then I will deal with it but how long that going last due the design of LED bulb cluster look like I know they talking about 50,000 to 100,000 hours but IMO the heat is the issue.

Merci,Marc


----------



## surfingsparky (Dec 31, 2009)

I've tried a few of those in parking lot lighting. Let's just say the technology is not their yet. I tried 3 they all failed in less than a month. Not too mention the light output was nowhere near that of a halide lamp.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

How pathetic.
http://dl.ledtronics.com/pdf/SLL002P-3D60W-XPW-004.pdf

58lumens/W, no better than the average CFL, and however that was measured. During the first five seconds of operation? LEDs are quite heat sensitive and output can reduce dramatically at higher temperatures. Also, many LEDs degrade dramatically in the first thousand hours or so of use. Notice that their ad don't include lumen maintenance graph. 

Finally, when they feel the need to express scotopic lumens, which is not really adopted in the lighting industry, you can see they're trying to pull your string. 

You will also have to look at it in person or see a luminance measurement. Cameras don't respond the same way. Keep the F stop and shutter speed at the same. Take a picture of a lamp, then dim it down and take another picture. When you compare the dimmed vs full with your eyes and same on the photos, you'll see that they don't look anywhere alike. 

Because of the way our eyes respond, half the output would appear like 70% as bright to our eyes and 5% the output looks almost like 25%.

Ref: 
http://www.lutron.com/product_technical/pdf/360-408.pdf

Misleading LED light claims are a problem:
http://www.cormusa.org/uploads/CORM_2009_Development_of_LED_performance_standard_Eric_Richman.pdf


----------

